# Blueballs



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

My poor boys have a terrible case of blueballs. It seriously looks painful. Anything I can do besides get them some ladies?


----------



## bluebo (Sep 17, 2012)

The term "blueballs" doesn't apply to animals... There is no need to breed an animal unless you have a registered rattery and are trying to better the fancy rat population. Breeding is not for the novice...I just got my first male rat and he will not be bred. Ever.If you really hate the look of his balls get him neutered by a vet.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, but don't do it out of selfishness because putting an animal through that kind of procedure for nothing is wrong and cruel! If their is a valid reason then sure. Like you want to introduce your males to some girls or they need them removed for an illness etc. if you didn't like their balls, why get males? Don't get them cut off for nothing, especially if it's for your own wants. Medical attention and introductions is really the only time when you should get them removed. 




A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't have a problem with balls it's just that they look really swollen. Is that normal?


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

deadgirl said:


> I don't have a problem with balls it's just that they look really swollen. Is that normal?


Nope, I would take him to the vet and sorry when I sounded rude, but my friends rat died because he was put into surgery for no need to get his balls removed because her mum said, 'get them removed or their out!' and the rat didn't come back round so he died  I was concerned so I kind of went irrational  sorry  good luck and I hope you can get him to the vets as swollen balls isn't normal  and sorry for sounding so rude before  worries took over, I wold hate for you to lose a beloved rat : good luck  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## brian f (Sep 18, 2012)

my 2 boy rats have big balls like ther dad did. i miss that rat. died of pneumonia


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

My boys had very big ones. I did have them neautered because there was hormonal aggression rising and everytime I went near him he bit too the point he'd draw blood. Now he's a claim loving ratty  I had peanut done because I didn't want accidental litters.


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

I really don't want to fix them... maybe that's just the way they are. I'll have my vet check them out.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Balls are large on rodents. It has to do with the large amounts of sperm they have to produce in the wild. They can be darkly pigmented but they have no actual problem.


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

I guess I was worried for no reason then. I've never had pet rats before, only lab rats, and they usually werent around for very long. Thanks for putting my mind at ease.


----------



## bluebo (Sep 17, 2012)

My boys balls are very big lol and very hairless. He has no problem rubbing them all over a person when he's strolling about lol. First male rat I've ever had and I surprisingly don't mind the balls!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

If they start looking painful then take him to to vets  I'm glad it was nothing  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Rats do have large balls ah ha http://australianratforum.com/forum/showthread.php?11443-Vote-For-Your-Favourite-Testicles


----------

